# iga bakama



## shogun-sama (May 9, 2010)

would you wear iga bakama in the dojo?


----------



## ScholarsInk (May 10, 2010)

I know it's going to be a good day when I open MT in the morning and see shinobi shouzoku on the front page.


----------



## shogun-sama (May 13, 2010)

anyone? if so i know where u can get some just pm me.


----------



## EWBell (May 13, 2010)

If I wanted to get laughed at I would wear one.


----------

